# Waller County Bass Club



## jpholley (Dec 19, 2007)

The Waller County Bass club Anglers are a diverse group with members located in Tomball, Spring, Waller, Hempstead, College Station and Brenham, Texas. We have 14 current members and are actively seeking new members. Annual dues are $80.00 (Which can be split 40/40 for the year)and the entry fee for each tournament is $20.00 with an optional $5.00 big bass pot. For additional information you can visit our club website:

http://wallerbass.blogspot.com/

*2008 Tournament Schedule *

January 19th, *Lake Bastrop* - North Shore Ramp

Feburary 16th, *Fayette County* - Park Prairie Ramp

March 15 &16, *Sam Rayburn* - Umphrey Pavilion Public Ramp

April 19th, *Stillhouse Hollow* - Union Grove Ramp

May 17th, *Somerville* - Overlook Park

June 21&22, *Choke Canyon* - South Shore

July 19th, *Livingston* - Waterwood RV Park

August : OFF

September 20th, *Limestone* - Brazos River Authority #1

Oct. (Classic) 18&19, *Coleto Creek* - Coleto Creek Park

November OFF OFF OFF

*Fayette County December, 13th Park Prairie(Meeting/Pot-luck/Fish)*


----------



## jpholley (Dec 19, 2007)

Lake Bastrop Tournament Results - Jan. 19th,

"It was **** windy and cold again", but what else would you expect for our first tournament of the year. We had 14 members stick it out at Bastrop and weighed a total of 37 fish for a 107.69 pounds. Frank Austin took first with 18.05 pounds. Chalie Suh was second with 15.31 and Danny Frayler third with 13.44. Kyle Pfeiffer had big fish at 5.08 pounds. I am looking forward to seeing everyone at Fayette County on the 16th of Feb.

-Jeff


----------



## jpholley (Dec 19, 2007)

We have had several new members start the year off with us. Welcome to the club Noel and Audra Spann, AK Harrison, Gregg Hogsett, David Lavassaur and Kyle Pfeiffer. Looking forward to a great year with all of you. 

-Jeff


----------



## jpholley (Dec 19, 2007)

Fayette County Tournament Results - Feb. 16th, 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was a great day for fishing, light rain, light wind, those weatherman are nothing but liars. I believe all the reports of bad weather kept many members at home this past Saturday. We had 11 members show up at Fayette County and weighed a total of 41 fish for a 137.43 pounds. Noel Spann took first with 22.54 pounds. Chalie Suh was second with 18.33 and Danny Frayler third with 17.93. AK Harrison had big fish of the day at 6.40 pounds. I am looking forward to our first 2-day tournamernt of the year at Sam Rayburn reservoir on the 15th &16th of March. I hope to see you all there. Some pictures have been posted on our website.


----------



## jpholley (Dec 19, 2007)

*Sam Rayburn Tournament Results*

I was unable to make this one, there were 9 anglers present for this 2-day event first place went to Charlie Suh with a 2-day total of 27.63 second place went to Jim Beaman with 12.42 and third place to Stephen Garrett with 8.42 pounds. It looked like Saturday was the day to catch fish as Charlie had 25 of his 27 pounds. With Sunday came a small front with very high winds. Looking forward to our April event.

-Jeff


----------

